# Got us a new drummer



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I posted a few weeks ago about our band,s drummer never showing for practice. well we got a new guy, he,s a converted guitar player and fairly new to drums but he is doing a great job and he loves practice! As a bonus he also plays harp, our lead singer drums a bit so we might switch them up for a couple of tunes. Things are looking up.....


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds great. 

Looks like I'm starting the drummer search again!!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like now you can get down to business. always a bonus when they are multi talented...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's also good that your drummer used to be a musician. He'll be able to relate to normal humans.



Sorry, couldn't help it.



Good luck.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

and if he was a guitar player he probably has a sense of timing.

Sorry, I couldn't help that one either.

Congrats on fixing your ongoing problem.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's also good that your drummer used to be a musician. He'll be able to relate to normal humans.
> .


LMAO :food-smiley-004:


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

dwagar said:


> and if he was a guitar player he probably has a sense of timing.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help that one either.
> 
> Congrats on fixing your ongoing problem.


If he was a guitarist then he's probably way too loud on the drums too... :banana: 
sorry...

Congrats on your new addition.


----------

